# tomcat webapp restarten



## Java-Freak (3. Aug 2010)

hi alle zam, ich hab ein kleines problem mit jsp bei tomcat, nämlich:
ich benutze beans , die ich vom jsp file aus aufrufe.
wenn ich nun etwas in der bean ändere, z.b eine neue methode einfüge, erneut kompiliere und dann wieder die jsp aufrufe sagt mir tomcat das die änderungen , z.b. die methode nicht definiert wäre..
es liegt daran, dass tomcat die klassen trotz erneutem kompilieren aus einem classloader cache lädt, in dem die klasse natürlich nicht geändert worden ist...
google sagt mir, das ich da bei weitem nicht der 1. bin und ich sollte das webapp restarten aber wie? jsp reloaden funktioniert nicht...
kann mir iwer kurz erklären wie des geht, ohne den server neu zu starten?
danke...


----------



## Semerzo (3. Aug 2010)

Das geht über die Tomcat Manager Application
The Apache Tomcat 5.5 Servlet/JSP Container - Manager App HOW-TO

Über http://<dein_tomcat>/manager/html erreichst Du auch eine Weboberfläche.


----------



## Java-Freak (3. Aug 2010)

k danke, ich habs so gemacht wies hier steht, dann reloaded er immer automatisch und man muss es nicht immer aufrufen wie du gesagt hast aber danke!!


----------

